# The return of the volcanic ash!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Some flights are cancelled today due to volcanic ash. I think it's mainly ireland. Scroll down the page in the link and you'll see some info
BBC - Bristol - Travel - LIVE Bristol Airport arrivals


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some flights are cancelled today due to volcanic ash. I think it's mainly ireland. Scroll down the page in the link and you'll see some info
> BBC - Bristol - Travel - LIVE Bristol Airport arrivals


As I alluded to in another thread, hot air will continue to cover the whole of Britain until 6th May.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Now why couldnt the ash come back when OH was here!! It had to wait til he went didnt it lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> As I alluded to in another thread, hot air will continue to cover the whole of Britain until 6th May.....


Ha ha. You really think its going to change after the election? Perhaps the UK will just be covered in some other kind of poisonous gas!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Now why couldnt the ash come back when OH was here!! It had to wait til he went didnt it lol
> 
> Jo xxx


It's clearly a conspiracy to stop you barbecuing!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> It's clearly a conspiracy to stop you barbecuing!


Hun, its probably my BBQ thats causing the problem!!! Its not coming from Iceland at all!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hun, its probably my BBQ thats causing the problem!!! Its not coming from Iceland at all!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well you were warned not to buy it from a certain supermarket! (thought I better not name and shame!)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Well you were warned not to buy it from a* certain supermarket!* (thought I better not name and shame!)



ahhh _carrefourtimestheprice._. the only supermarket that advertises offers of low prices, then charges you more than the price it was supposed to be reduced from.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Just heard on BBC world that 15 airports are going to be closed in Northern Spain today.

Volcanic Ash Cloud Latest | Cradlebay


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Just heard on BBC world that 15 airports are going to be closed in Northern Spain today.
> 
> Volcanic Ash Cloud Latest | Cradlebay


Oh boy. I fly home in a month. If the volcano doesn't begin to behave itself, I'm going to have to swim back!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh boy. I fly home in a month. If the volcano doesn't begin to behave itself, I'm going to have to swim back!


That's a long swim.


I suppose if the ash don't get my washing hanging out, the rain will.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> That's a long swim.
> 
> 
> I suppose if the ash don't get my washing hanging out, the rain will.


It sure is! It'd sure get me in shape for the wedding I have to be in though. 

As for the wash, I love how it often takes four days for the darn wash to dry up here in the north.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> It sure is! It'd sure get me in shape for the wedding I have to be in though.
> 
> As for the wash, I love how it often takes four days for the darn wash to dry up here in the north.



ah, now thats one of the truly exciting things about living down south (well in the summer). The washing is dry within an hour!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

looks like I got back just in time!!


----------

